# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Happy Birthday Lizz

## sassylass

a little bird told me that today is a special someone's birthday!  Many, many happy returns of the day, Lizz.

----------


## Anonymous

Happy Birthday LIZZ!  :Grin:  Hope you've had a chance to celebrate today!

All the Best,

Lady K

----------


## squidge

Happy birthday Lizz.......have a great time and come and tell us all about it

----------


## htwood

Happy Birthday Lizz!  Keep thinking and acting young, and the years won't touch you.  ::    -Helen

----------


## Kenn

To all those who sent messages via this board or other methods many thanks..sorry if the cake ran out before you gotta slice..promise to make a bigger one next year.

----------

